# Anyone braving the cold tomorrow?



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Sorry, but I just can't go a weekend without fishing. So we'll be down there (NC) tomorrow, just not as early as normal. As if 27 will be much better than 25....


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I dont get off work till ten or 11am.. How long ya think it will take to get there from reynoldsburg, at interstate 70?


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

NO clue where that is. I live in Canton and it takes me about an hour and 20 min each way....


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Haha you crazy sob! Its too coldddd to fish!


Lmao... Ill most likely be there mon morning!   i can't make it tomorrow (family christmas party) im totally open the first half of xmas eve 

You heading to Ohio side snake?


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

yep....OH side. Both Mon and Tues too!


----------



## Chubz (Apr 8, 2009)

Snakes not crazy hes dedicated. I spent many days fly fishing erie for steelhead in minus temps. One day I got out of my truck it was minus 7. I had the whole stream to myself. Lol


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

It wasn't the best day and it surely wasn't the worst! I had 7, my partner got 5 and my other buddy (who generally does pretty darn good...got a 30" 3 yrs ago on New Yrs eve) got one. Anyhhow, I'll be there tomorrow alone (probably) and then again on Xmas with the wife. If I see ya, I see ya....if not...well, *sorry about your luck*!!!


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

Good Luck out there Snake. You might want to rent a house down there during the late fall and winter lol.

I might be out sometime next week.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Keepinitreel,
Hey now, how ya doin...ain't talked to ya in awhile...? Know anyone with a place?  Sure would save me a bunch of money. Just kiddin', I love that place and I'll find a way to make it down there....come hell or "high water" (as we have now!!). Maybe I'll see ya down there one day instead of up at Erie....I just can't afford that place....Later......................Snake


----------



## lil goose (Oct 16, 2009)

Snake i am off till the 2nd i was thinking about heading to pike island one day after christmas if you want you could ride down with me i live in robertsville i think it should be on your way. Let me know. Goose


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

snake69 said:


> Keepinitreel,
> Hey now, how ya doin...ain't talked to ya in awhile...? Know anyone with a place?  Sure would save me a bunch of money. Just kiddin', I love that place and I'll find a way to make it down there....come hell or "high water" (as we have now!!). Maybe I'll see ya down there one day instead of up at Erie....I just can't afford that place....Later......................Snake


Snake,,, Can't afford Erie??? and I have empty seats open most every trip?
I know,,, i'm hard to get along with,,,,,,,

We need a place down around NC/ Liverpool where I can park my camper???

Down on the Muskingum River, there's a state camping park with a $5 a night drop box! open 24-7. Wouldn't that be nice for a week end?

ANYWAY, I'll be heading down around 6:30-7. Try the ohio side again.
SURE HOPE THE SNOW IS OFF THAT STEEP HILL! 
C U there.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Well, all my plans went to h*@l. Got woke up about the time I was gonna get up and head to the river. My mom was stranded on the road across town. Get over there and problems "seemed" to have disappeared (trans was slippin), I check the fluid....it's ok. Go to follow her home and sure enough, a mile down the road....it starts again. (if it cools 20-30 min-it'll make it another mile or so) Tranny is shot, I'm here and guess I've postponed todays trip. At least we got it home without calling a towtruck. Anyone got a junk 2002 Grand Voyager sittin' around with a good tranny they're looking to sell?


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

snake69 said:


> Well, all my plans went to h*@l. Got woke up about the time I was gonna get up and head to the river. My mom was stranded on the road across town. Get over there and problems "seemed" to have disappeared (trans was slippin), I check the fluid....it's ok. Go to follow her home and sure enough, a mile down the road....it starts again. (if it cools 20-30 min-it'll make it another mile or so) Tranny is shot, I'm here and guess I've postponed todays trip. At least we got it home without calling a towtruck. Anyone got a junk 2002 Grand Voyager sittin' around with a good tranny they're looking to sell?


When was the fluid & filter changed last? Crazier things have happened!!!
Bone yard tranny.
Anyway,,, WE MISSED YOU DOWN THE RIVER!!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm goin' tomorrow and you still did'nt tell me how ya did today. Not that it'll change anything, we are going!!! Just curious how today went for you? Of course, any day at the river beats sittin' at home!!


----------

